# Fire-amazon button in shop don't work



## hillsong1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey people!
I just bought kindle fire and I have one problem and one question:

Problem: I installed amazon app shop on my kindle fire and I wanted to install some free apps,but when I open the app that I want to get and click "buy amazon app"(or something like that) the button gets preserve,but kindle takes no action..like its not pressed.What should I do?
Ps I mailed amazon,but no answer.I tried to start a discussion in amazon about that but they wanted a creditcard(cardholder) number that I don't have.

Question: I have some converted videos for kindle and I don't know how to transfer them properly from my Pc to my kindle.I tried to paste them in the video folder and I tried to upload them from miro program,but the videos didn't appear in video section on my kindle..how?

Thank you for the time and I hope you have a funny day


----------



## hillsong1 (Sep 29, 2012)

When I click on store(at the top-right side of the screen) for books,videos,music it appears the store section!but for apps it takes no action.I click the button and kindle shows a gray page with nothing on it for %sec and then turns back to apps section ..


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Hillsong, welcome to Kindleboards!

As you can see I've moved your thread to the Fire board where I hope you'll get more response about your problem. Fires have only been available in the US up to now, and it's a little early there yet - you may have to wait till they all get out of bed this morning!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome.

First, which Fire do you have?  That will help us know if any problem is with a specific device or a system wide issue.

Regarding Apps, there should have been no need to install the Amazon App store on it, regardless -- it comes with it.  If you are using one you installed that way, that might be why you're having problems.  The "Appstore App" in the "Appstore" is for other android devices so you can access Amazon's store easily.

On the Fire, whichever model you have, there should be a link along the top.  It says "Apps".  If you tap that it takes you to a page where you can select 'Cloud' or 'Device'.  'Cloud' means they're apps you own, 'Device' is a subset of apps you own that are already on the device.  You can sort either group by most recent or by title.  To shop for other apps tap 'store' in the upper right.  There's a search field at the top center, the free app of the day is featured as well as different other apps daily, and you can browse by category or price (paid or free).

You DO have to have a CC on file at Amazon even to purchase free apps. . .mainly it's because apps may have 'in app purchase' options so there has to be a payment method on file.  

No clue about the videos -- not a thing I've tried or have an interest in -- though I've happily watched many free things streamed from Amazon.   I'm sure there's someone here who can help with that, however. . . I can say that they take up a fair amount of space; if you've got the Fire that only has 8GB, you'll fill it up pretty fast that way.


----------



## hillsong1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the greetings guys,you are awesome  My kindle is the one with 8gb and usually I upload one or two movies so the space is not a problem.(Mostly reading on it).About the apps problem..As I described in my second post I did try to go to apps tab->store,but it dissent load the store..I don't understand mutch of kindle,I had amazon shop Icon on my kindle,but when I go to amazon.com and try to download an app it kept redirecting me to "get started with appstore" so I installed it.And I just need skype,winamp and programs like those..


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, you won't be able to skype on the regular Fire. . .it's got no camera or microphone.  So it's probably not a compatible app.  You can find out for sure by finding it on your computer and see if your Fire is listed as a compatible device.  I don't know what winamp is, but, again, if you find it in the store on your computer you'll be able to see whether or not it's compatible with the fire.

As to why the store isn't working. . .no idea (unless it's because you were trying to buy an app that it knows isn't compatible, like Skype )  What I'd suggest is restarting the device.  Hold the button until it asks if you want to turn it off.  Say yes.  Wait a few seconds and then turn it on and let it reboot.


----------



## hillsong1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I usually don't use skype,but when I do I do it for chat(that sounded like 9gag joke) so I don't really need Mic and cam.So no matter what app,payed or free I have to register the card to get an app? 
The video quest still stands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Skype, as available at Amazon, isn't compatible with the Fire.

You do have to have a card registered to 'buy' even a free app. It can be a CC or, I believe, you could have an amazon Gift Card balance and you'd be o.k. Here's the relevant help section at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200551840

As to videos, here's the help page at Amazon for their devices: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470. Click on the Fire you have and there should be a section on working with videos. This help is also available on the device via the settings menu: more then 'help and feedback'.


----------



## hillsong1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you for your time.I did read about payment...my questions are: is there any other site from wich i can get atleast the basic apps like media player,notepad,skype.. and the second question: also i did read about the videos,but didn't help mutch because when i put them in the download folder they didn't appear in kindle.If i want to watch a movie from video library amazon says that i can't watch it,because of my geographical position(my country,Bulgaria)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of threads here about other app sites.  You pretty much can't get anything from Google Play unless you jump through a few hoops.  You have to have another android device you can register there and then download the app to your other device and copy it to the Fire.  Even then it may or may not work; paid apps especially may be coded by device and not transferable.

You can set the Fire to accept apps from 'unknown sources' and, if you do, can pretty easily get apps from GetJar and 1Mobile.  BUT, if the app is available in Amazon and shown as not compatible with the Fire, it's not particularly likely that the version on either of those sites will work.  Plus, they're not as well vetted so you have to be careful you don't introduce malware to your device.

If you're not in the US, the rules on EVERYTHING may be different -- different apps, books, videos, etc. available. But you should still be able to copy your own content to the device.  I've not tried it with video but I successfully copied a bunch of my own photos yesterday.  It wasn't hard and they displayed just fine.  Not sure what else to tell you.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

hillsong1 said:


> If i want to watch a movie from video library amazon says that i can't watch it,because of my geographical position(my country,Bulgaria)


The movie studios are the ones to blame for restrictions on regions for movies.

Another thing, is if Amazon doesn't have an android store in your country, that would probably explain why you can't buy anything from them. There are ways around that (and the region thing for the movies), but i don't think it is a topic for the boards here.


----------



## hillsong1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I visited the other sites for apps and now i have skype and some app for taking notes.Their icons are pixelized, but the programs work just fine  Now i just need video player and i think i'm done with the apps (; Thank you, all the love!


----------

